# Alternative to Apple iPad.



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

As some of you may or may not know I have been involved in the CE industry for the past 8 years and I am regularly looking at and evaluating new tech.

I was lucky enoughto get an iPad a few days after the launch in the US and more recently I have been using one of the aPads running an Android OS. In fact I am using it just now to type this.

I am looking at these to retail on my website and I must admit for £100 I am very impressed. Ok its no iPad buti have been using it for a couple of weeks now and while it takes a bit of getting used to I am really comfortable using the device and the apps are just as good if not better than apples own!

Anyone else been using one?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

what r they bud??


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

hows the battery life


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

got to say it will have to be very very good to beat the iPad IMO, using it now and I am very impressed!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Bo2007 said:


> got to say it will have to be very very good to beat the iPad IMO, using it now and I am very impressed!


You make it sound like the ipad is the 1st of it's kind, tablet pc's have been around for years :thumb:


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Avanti said:


> You make it sound like the ipad is the 1st of it's kind, tablet pc's have been around for years :thumb:


How does he make it sound like ipad is the first of its kind?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

weemax said:


> How does he make it sound like ipad is the first of its kind?


I'm not attacking the respondant, just saying tablet PC's have been around for years, not something apple have created , anyways I think this is what the OP maybe on about :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

I do like the I-pad, mate at work has one. Hate everything else with "I" infront of it though but imo it is too expensive for what it is. 

I would rather spend £500 on a half decent laptop that can do so much more. If an I-Pad was around the £200 mark it would have me interested but I can't justify it over a lap top at the price it is. 

If thia "Apad" is andriod based it should be good. I got a HTC Desire the other day and love the Android operating system. This "Apad" you mention would need to have a screen as good I-pad though as the I-pad screen is superb. 

Im interested in more info.....as I can't find any info online???


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

What about the Dell streak, 5 inch version is awesome, 7 and 10 inch versons due out soon, a fair bit more poweful than the ipad with usb functionality!


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Had a look at the apad a few weeks back. Very interesting and was contemplating getting one but couldnt see too many rave reviews about.


----------



## sirGonGon (May 28, 2010)

What are the specs on these aPad's? Worth the £100?
I like toys like this, if it was powerful enough id maybe part with my cash.


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

aPad's are the Andriod OS version of the iPad. Since Andriod is a open source OS it is free to licence, which has resulted in a few cheap pad's becoming available.

Not to say that you are going to get the same user experience as the iPad and neither will it be as silky smooth. The keyboard for instance takes a bit of getting used to on the aPad as does the UI. However you get all of the functionality of the iPda. So e-mail clients, web browsing (something that I have noted as well is that when I view some of the threads that are picture heavy the iPad crashes out of the browser app but I have not had this happen on the aPad),you tube, games and a whole load of third party apps as well. 

The one thing that I have noticed is that the Ipad is quite heavy and I cant hold it in one hand for very long. The aPad is very light in comparison but the battery life is not fantastic. Using it solidly I have got 3hrs or so to a full charge. 

The aPad that I have can also take SD cards, so you could put a large SD card in and have masses of music / photos / movies on and no need to touch iTunes, which for me is a bit of a bonus.

If you take it at face value. I have a 7 inch aPad that I sell for £100 +vat, 12 months warranty etc etc. If you take it at the 1/5th the usability of an iPad you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

for me it's the way that the os works well with the hardware. everything is very slick but yeah it could be made better but at the end of the day apple are a business and they have to be innovative and maximise profits.IMO


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

what resolution is the Apad? Got any pics?


----------



## sirGonGon (May 28, 2010)

What are the specs as well? It speedy enough to operate? 

Can't really find much on it.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

http://www.apadonline.co.uk/


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

FRik said:


> What are the specs as well? It speedy enough to operate?
> 
> Can't really find much on it.


If you have used an iPad I think that if you were to compare the two you might be a little disappointed. Although I have an iPad and I think that the aPad is a good cheaper alternative..

Here are some of the spec's I have took from the box.

SPEC:

VIA MW8505 600mHz CPU
7" TFT LCD Screen - 800 x 480
Supports MP3 and AVI music / video formats
Supports WORD, EXCEL & Powerpoint docs
You Tube
Email
PDF Reader
WiFi Protocol 802.11 B/G
SKYPE / MSN
Stereo Output
Expandable to 16GB SD Card
Ipod Dock Connector

I have taken a pic of it next to my iPad and cannot find the bloody connector cable for the laptop.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

does sound great , the price is right and you wont be mega upset if it gets broken /damaged for £100

shame on the battery..give it a while and im sure they will have worked on that too


----------



## sirGonGon (May 28, 2010)

Never used an iPad, however am a big mac man. However cant justify spending the cash on an iPad, as its more just a toy. 

Will give it some thought I think.


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> http://www.apadonline.co.uk/


Be careful with these one's.

Because they bear more than a passing resemblance to the iPad's there are very few shipments getting through UK customs.

There are also many of these sellers saying that they are based in the UK, London, Birmingham, Leeds etc, but they are in China and ship direct from China, so you end up paying customs charges or not even getting your goods as they breach copyright.

I know a few people that have been caught out and some that have lost large sums of money importing from China.


----------



## sirGonGon (May 28, 2010)

Looks quite good actually. £150 on that site though. That extra £50 could be a factor for me


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

I think the only thing that would put me off is the screen quality compared to the I-pad. Would need to see on in the flesh really.


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

Discount tech, what is your website? i cant seem to find it. 

Looking on ebay and various sites there seems to be many versions out there??


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Me an tech should not be trusted together...

So there I am walking out of the kitchen with the aPad under my arn and all of a sudden CRACK, i have only dropped the bugger on the stone floor...

So we now have a massive crack right accross the screen.. 

I have obviously broke the touch sensitive part of the screen as it's no longer touch sensitive.. I am going to get in touch with the importer (the guys that I got it from) to see about getting a replacement screen.. OH JOY!

After the debacle of leaving my iPhone out in the garden over night when it rained pretty much non stop and a few other things, I should go and live in a Amish (SP?) community and be done with it..


----------

